# LESS = MORE !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

so many OP's about the PUP & TEEN - my 1'st ? - do YOU have a LIFE plan 4 your V - my pups hunt ! so it's simple - great at home & in the field - a perfect day on wild birds - 1 voice command HUNT EM UP - after that PIKE checks back in - and works off of hand signals - does not happen that often - whistle - E-collar - I have them all ! Ein had the best post - a trip 2 Ma - besides the BS of the trip ! posts - found a new training field 4 the PUP - that is having a LIFE PLAN !!! my grandfather did teach me this !!! the LESS you do - the MORE the pup works 2 get it RIGHT - you become a TEAM !!!!


----------

